# Bericht: Datenpanne bei Berliner Gewerbeauskunft



## Newsfeed (14 Dezember 2009)

Die Datenbank der Online-Gewerbeauskunft wurde ausgelesen, die Daten wurden dem Online-Magazin Netzpolitik.org zugespielt. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

